# Seaford GPO Repeater station - Seaford - September 2017



## Gromr (Sep 17, 2017)

Also known as Chyngton Bunker, this is a a small bunker in Seaford.


*History*

_'Also known as the Seaford GPO Repeater station, the bunker was built in 1942 in preparation for the re-establishment of submarine cable links to continental Europe after D-Day. Several other booster or repeater stations were built at Dover, Southbourne, Swanage and Dartmouth but it is not known if they survived.

The structure is T-shaped and buried under an earth bank, and is formed out of a long concrete-covered Nissen hut set on dwarf brick walls, subdivided by brick walls, and with a brick walled entrance section built out from it towards the road. There are also two escape shafts and the entrance extension includes a small guard room. 

According to a survey by the Sussex Archaeological Society there were six rooms and they believed that “Room 1 was a guard room, Rooms 2 and 3 were for offices and stores, Room 4 was an entrance lobby with chemical toilets, Room 5 was the main equipment area and insulated/sound-proofed Room 6 was probably for an emergency generator”. Some of the soundproofing material of unknown composition still survives.

Electric lighting was provided, and cables for power and equipment were both cast into the floor and also above floor level suggesting possible phases of installation and use

The new submarine cable was the first commercial Telcothene (Telcon's name for their polythene dielectric material) insulated telephone cable, and was laid from Hope Gap, near Cuckmere to Dieppe in 1945.'_

Chyngton Bunker


*The Explore*

Although seemingly sealed, it is actually still accessible with some effort. This is one of those high effort low reward type places, but might as well put the pictures up as I went to the effort of getting in. 

There were signs of a homeless person living here, but long since gone since they gated closed the entrance.



*Photos*


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 17, 2017)

Nicely done mate. I'm curious about the hole in the ground in pic 5. Did it lead anywhere?


----------



## Gromr (Sep 17, 2017)

Nope, was like a foot deep.


----------



## smiler (Sep 17, 2017)

Fair Play to the Sussex A S they made decent job of it, I can understand your remark about lots of effort for small rewards but I actually think you did alright out of it, easy for this old fart to say from his armchair I know but I have come away scratched a nd stung to buggery, after falling in hidden ditches with fuck all to show for it and probably so have you not to appreciate this little gem, Proper Job, Thanks


----------

